# Happy to help



## francog (Feb 7, 2013)

If you are in the Alba area you will be very welcome to join us for a drink, my wife is English and we would like to meet other expat for a tea or a good glass of wine.
If you got any question about Italian system and problems !! please ask I would be very happy to help.
Ciao Franco & Jane


----------

